# 3 Arrested, Allegedly Tried To Sell Stolen Golf Items



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*1 Ordered To Serve 6 Months In Jail*

*SPRINGFIELD, Mass. -- *Three men charged with using the Internet to auction golf balls and other items stolen from Top-Flite Golf Company in Chicopee have pleaded guilty to larceny.

Appearing Wednesday in Springfield Superior Court were Trent Villemaire, Paul LaFrenaye and Gary Wajda, all of Chicopee. Villemaire was ordered to serve six months in jail, while LaFrenaye and Wajda each was sentenced to two years probation.

Officials said 900 dozen golf balls, along with clubs and accessories were stolen from Top-Flite for auction on e-Bay in 2004 and 2005, and the defendants netted more than $66,000. The estimated value of the stolen goods was more than $100,000.


----------

